# Overusing quad muscles and not using other leg muscles?



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have one bike (Cervelo RS) that I have had for almost 3 years, and just recently added a Cross Check. To transfer saddle height over, I took some measurements in an effort to get about the same positioning. Definitely not a racer type of position, more of an endurance position (not much saddle to handlebar drop).

After riding the Cross Check on similar routes as the RS, I have noticed that my quads do not get fatigued as much as they do on the RS. In fact, I would say that when riding the RS, it seems only my quads get sore, while riding the Cross Check, lots of different leg muscles get sore. As a result, I dont get near as fatigued on the Cross Check as I do on the RS.

I have adjusted my RS saddle up, down, fore, aft, and cant seem to "activate" the other leg muscles the same way as the Cross Check riding position does.

Any suggestions? If it matters, the RS is a 54, the Cross Check is a 52.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there anything preventing you from setting the fit the same between the two bikes? Saddle height from BB, saddle setback from BB, saddle to bars reach, saddle to bar drop.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, whats preventing you from getting a setback seatpost on the RS?

I would guess the big issue is the TT is much shorter on the Cross Check than the RS.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Effective top tube lengths and stem length/rise is basically the same on both bikes, within one millimeter of each other. There is a huge difference in head tube length between the two, but, the distance from the handlebar to the ground is effectively the same (the Cross check has a taller fork to accommodate fatter tires and a couple more spacers than the Cervelo).

I do think you hit upon one of my measurement issues, I related the saddle fore aft to the handlebars and the saddle height to the ground, figuring that since the geometry isnt exactly the same, measurements from the BB couldnt match. I will retry but use the BB as the reference point for the saddle location. Considering my issue, that makes lots of sense now, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I ended up needing to move my saddle back a bit more than I had initially tried. It seems to have worked, although, my knee isnt "above" the pedal anymore. I know this is a controversial approach, but, as long as I dont have any issues or pain, theres nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

The things to match are:
BB to saddle (2 dimensions - take cranks into account)
Saddle to handlebars (2 dimensions - assumes the bars are the same or close in geometry)
Ground is not a good reference point as BB positions change with frames, as well as wheels, forks, etc.
As to KOP - you don't want Knee in front of pedal - Over or Behind works.


----------

